

Carmageddon now on iOS, free for first day - dazbradbury
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/10/17/psa-carmageddon-now-on-ios-free-for-first-day/

======
tharris0101
This is how bad the new app store is: I search for "Carmageddon". Result #1 is
an app called "Armageddon". Result #2 is "Carmageddon". In what search
algorithm does a direct title hit not make that the first result?

~~~
psgibbs
Result number 4 for me, after Armageddon Racing, Omega Drive, and Worms 2:
Armageddon

~~~
bruceboughton
Result #1 for me in the UK, with the obvious rip-off, Amargeddon, at #2.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Just searched for it myself in the UK, Armageddon came up first.

------
zephjc
My friends and I used to LAN play the crap out of this game in the MacOS8/9
days. It was a lot of fun, but networking bugs would cause _all_ connected
computers to hard crash, needing restarts.

------
philwebster
It's always surprising to me when developers give away their product for free
when they launch. Seems like creating some buildup before the release by
getting the game into reviewers' hands would be a better solution.

When I see a deal like this, I'll go ahead and grab the app even if I have no
intention of playing it. If they launched with a discounted price and I saw a
number of positive reviews, I would be more likely to buy the game to check it
out.

~~~
whattttttttt
They're doing it as a promotional thing, as they're working on a new version
of Carmageddon right now.

~~~
jronald
They've emailed kickstarter backers 2 or 3 times letting us know this was
going on. Kind of a customer loyalty bonus as well.

------
mml
A fantastically naughty game from the days of yore. The iOS version is a
surprisingly good port, but lacks multiplayer.

------
marizmelo
Epic game. I remembered the discussion about ban the game or replace the
humans with zombies or something on version 2.

~~~
zuppy
They did that with 1 in Germany:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmageddon#Controversy>

------
arrowgunz
Epic game. I used to play the trial version on my PC with my friends. Golden.

